# Refining Gold Nuggets with Aqua Regia



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2007)

Intro:
Maybe you are like me and you realised your gold nuggets weren't 99% pure after you melted them ? Here I will tell you how to refine them again with Aqua Regia to get the best purity ever.

Parts list:
-Aqua Regia
-Mesuring cup or becher or erlenmeyer
-Nitric Acid
-Your gold (lol)
-Scale (optional)
-Gold Testing Solution (optional)
-Urea
-Sodium Metabisulfide or other precipitant
-Hot Plate (optional but recomanded)
-Chemical Resistant gloves
-Respirator (with acid gases cartridges)
-Cautiousness

Tutorial:
*http://goldrefining.110mb.com/Tutorials/Dissolving_Nuggets.htm*


----------



## Noxx (Mar 26, 2007)

The tutorial is finished !


----------

